# What's he crossed with?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, posted updated pics of harvey yesterday.Anyone think theyve got an idea what he is?











So far ive figured out he is not:

lab
american bulldog
collie
Mastiff

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont think his muzzle is strong enough, you will probably never know as they cross staffs with a whole range of dogs.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont think his muzzle is strong enough, you will probably never know as they cross staffs with a whole range of dogs.


And i thought i was getting close...:lol2:

You never know maybe one day il figure out haha


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

changed the thread, so know just add your opinion on what you think he is


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd have said staffie x collie (if I had to narrow it down). 

Out of interest, do you know and is this a "see who can guess correctly" thread, or an actual "what is he" one?

Just wondered how you could rule out those ones if you didnt know. :blush:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

No i have no idea  all i know is after google pics etc for a few months ive ruled those out, since he looks nothing like them. Ive had a few opinions off kennel owners and breeders and lots see to think the same thing that its an irish staff x staff. P.s mum is 100 % black and white staffy.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I still say Lab, he has a Labs tail :whistling2:. Like i said in the previous thread 2 black dogs can throw brindle (there may be a brindle Staff on the mums side a generation or 2 back). All crossbreeds will look different, you can have one litter of say Staff x Collie & another of Staff x Collie & they can look totally different (especially if the original dogs aren't bred from show standard stock so aren't of any particular type).



EDIT: Just done a google search & came up with so many Staff x Labs that looked so different. Did find this one whose ear carriage is very similar to your dogs but has more of a Lab head........


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I still say Lab, he has a Labs tail :whistling2:. Like i said in the previous thread 2 black dogs can throw brindle (there may be a brindle Staff on the mums side a generation or 2 back). All crossbreeds will look different, you can have one litter of say Staff x Collie & another of Staff x Collie & they can look totally different (especially if the original dogs aren't bred from show standard stock so aren't of any particular type).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh he does look quite similar.. the reason im thinking its something else is the fact the owners of his mother refused to tell the rescue that she was pegnant and then wouldnt say what she had been bred with. Its what i find peculiar that what makes me lean towards something a bit "hardier" no offence to labs or anything but you get my drift


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d say lab x staffie too.

would have expected a thinner tighter furred tail and leaner and taller from the irish staff and a different muzzle/nose

the idiot owner might not have wanted to say as the lab would have been a fair bit bigger than the staffies mom and the pups could have got a bit stuck?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd say Lab cross Staffie too. He is very similar to my girl, who is without a doubt 3/4 staffy, 1/4 lab (I knew the parents) Dad was full staffy, white with brindle and Mum was pure black staffy cross Lab.

Mine looked so different to her siblings and was the most 'lab' looking out of all of them.
Here's a couple of puppy/younger pics of her


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i think he looks like a boxer x staffie


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

I say staffy x lab thats what we were told my girl stella is and he looks just like her! in the face etc



















They arent the best pics to show likeness but only ones i could find xx


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

reptismail said:


> Hey everyone, posted updated pics of harvey yesterday.Anyone think theyve got an idea what he is?
> 
> 
> image
> ...


dont know why he looks like a staffyXterrier mix to me. looks like hes got more staffy then terrier though. its the ears.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Staffs are terriers :whistling2:

I'd be very surprised if he wasn't a Lab x Staff TBH.....


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

bobby said:


> Staffs are terriers :whistling2:
> 
> I'd be very surprised if he wasn't a Lab x Staff TBH.....


he probably is actually lol hes probley 3/4 staffy and 1/4 labrador. but tht is only guessing.


----------



## Bluebulldog (May 15, 2009)

Staffy x Border Collie I'd say .


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bluebulldog said:


> Staffy x Border Collie I'd say .


lol were the hell did u get border collie from?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shadow05 said:


> lol were the hell did u get border collie from?


Some people just enjoy speaking :whistling2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Afraid I also say Staff cross lab. I also believe that the woman may not have wished to say as some lab crosses can look "of type" so they have thought that what they were breeding with was actually a Pitbull type when actually it was a lab cross and the more Labby looking causing genes have come out in your dog


----------

